# Autoestereo kenwood no prende



## JOSE_L (Ago 5, 2009)

que onda tengo un estereo kenwood  kdc-mp6025 pero no prendde y se calienta 
ya cheque los transistores pero si funcionan.

podria cer el tb2903h?


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2009)

verifiaste los fusibles


----------



## JOSE_L (Ago 5, 2009)

si ya e berificado los fucibles


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola José

Por favor, escribí tus mensajes en Word, pasales el corrector ortográfico y después copiá y pegalos acá.

"si ya he verificado los fusibles"
En tu último post hay seis palabras y tres están mal escritas. Es un porcentaje realmente malo.

Saludos y gracias por mejorar la ortografía.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2009)

si verificaste los fusibles, lo que sigue es , si no tienes el diagrama, seguir la pista o las pistas que van al circuito amplificador, antes de seguir verificaste los datos del c.i, por si tiene funcion mute o stand by, pueda ser que ahi este el detalle de la falla. suerte


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2009)

pongo a tu disposicion los datos del c.i tb2903h (esta en ingles), pero se entiende en el diagrama, los valores optimos de funcionamiento del c.i, por el detalle que mencionas, que prende pero se calienta, no le esta llegando el voltaje de mas de 5v.c.d, en la terminal de silencio o mute para que trabaje adecuadamente, checalo por favor, suerte


----------

